# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  road transport

## kamka

Could someone please take a quick look and check for mistakes the following text??? Thank you in advance. 
Road transport is one of the transport branches, in which goods and passengers relocate by land. One of the greatest advantages  of road transport is the possibility of getting the goods or passengers directly to their destination. As far as the disadvantages are concerned, it has a very harmful influence on the natural environment. Road transport is one of the most important transport branches.
The division of road transport:
according to the business criterion, we distinguish paid and unpaid transport. Another criterion taken into account, is the territorial one, where we subdivide road transport into national and international. The former means only vehicles registered in Poland may be used and what is more, the route must not be outside Poland, whereas the latter may involve other countries on the route.
It is possible to divide infrastructure of road transport into linear infrastructure, that is roads, or punctual infrastructure, for example bus stops, reloading points, parking lots, gas stations etc. Additionally, we may also distinguish public and unpublic roads.
There are three criteria of subdivision of the public roads:
1.The functional criterion
national
province
county
borough
local
urban
2.The availability criterion
motorways
express roads
generally available roads
3.The technical qualification criterion
Class I – motorways, international roads
Class II – major roads solely for cars
Class III – single carriageways
Class IV – regional roads
Class V – local roads
The most basic division of means of transport include vehicles designed for passengers and those for goods. We cal also distinguish vehicles adjusted to transporting both, passengers and goods. 
Means of transport for passengers can be subdivided into individual (bikes, motorbikes, cars) and collective (buses, coaches). Taxis play a very peculiar role amongst the individual means of transport. In big cities, one purpose of buses is to reduce the harmful influence on natural environment by gathering as many people as it is possible in one vehicle.
As far as the means of transport for goods are concerned, we distinguish delivery vans, lorries and tractors.

----------


## bitpicker

Very good, there's just a typo in "We cal also distinguish..." and 'unpublic' roads are called private roads. 
Robin

----------


## kamka

thanks a bunch, you're a star!  ::

----------

